# African Land Snail dead or hibernating?



## equipopz (Feb 6, 2011)

My baby african land snail (shell 1.5cm ish) went into hibernation about a month ago as it got quite cold and I don't yet have a heat mat. I removed the seal and gave it some food and it was fine for a few days. Since then it has retreated right into its shell and got the seal again, but its further in its shell than last time and almost looks empty. 

Is it dead?


----------



## storm (Jul 23, 2007)

you need to get your temps and humidity right for it to come out and eat again. easy way to tell if it is dead... give it a sniff. if it is dead it will smell absoloutely awful, if it smells relatively ok and earthy its alive and time to sort your habitat


----------



## equipopz (Feb 6, 2011)

storm said:


> you need to get your temps and humidity right for it to come out and eat again. easy way to tell if it is dead... give it a sniff. if it is dead it will smell absoloutely awful, if it smells relatively ok and earthy its alive and time to sort your habitat


it smells fine, doesn't really smell of anything...and the tank just smells earthy. However its so far inside its shell its hard to believe its alive?


----------



## MightyMouse (Jan 28, 2011)

Get some heat for em if they wake up there alive if they dont there possably not. A heat mat should wake em up did with ours a few years ago when ours were new. If they have crusted over they are most probably just hibernating.


----------

